# 12 week old Doe, not eating



## ridingnaz (May 17, 2017)

I brought home a pygmy doe and wether about ten days ago. They were eating fine--grain and hay. As of yesterday, she stopped eating. She is not very active, until I try to do something with her and then she is full of spit and fire. She stopped eating yesterday. I syringed water with baking soda and karo syrup to her. This morning still the same. I tried to bottle her this morning--that was a big no. I did syringe in some milk, but not able to get much down. She has had CDT vaccine per the previous owner. No swelling or bloating noted. She is passing gas. She just looks like she does not feel good. I am new to the baby goat scene and worried. Any ideas of what may be going on and what I can do?


----------



## ridingnaz (May 17, 2017)

ridingnaz said:


> I brought home a pygmy doe and wether about ten days ago. They were eating fine--grain and hay. As of yesterday, she stopped eating. She is not very active, until I try to do something with her and then she is full of spit and fire. She stopped eating yesterday. I syringed water with baking soda and karo syrup to her. This morning still the same. I tried to bottle her this morning--that was a big no. I did syringe in some milk, but not able to get much down. She has had CDT vaccine per the previous owner. No swelling or bloating noted. She is passing gas. She just looks like she does not feel good. I am new to the baby goat scene and worried. Any ideas of what may be going on and what I can do?


PS. Sibling and other 13 week old on farm doing fine.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 17, 2017)

sorry to hear that she isn't feeling right.  Did you take a temperature on her to see if she is running a temp- normal range 101-102*

tagging others for you @OneFineAcre @Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @babsbag @Ferguson K


----------



## ridingnaz (May 17, 2017)

Hens and Roos said:


> sorry to hear that she isn't feeling right.  Did you take a temperature on her to see if she is running a temp- normal range 101-102*
> 
> tagging others for you @OneFineAcre @Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @babsbag @Ferguson K





Hens and Roos said:


> sorry to hear that she isn't feeling right.  Did you take a temperature on her to see if she is running a temp- normal range 101-102*
> 
> tagging others for you @OneFineAcre @Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @babsbag @Ferguson K


Temp okay. Took to vet. Cocci. Dr said we caught her symptoms early and thinks she'll be okay. They are on dry lot but came from a lush green lot. They were wormed before coming here. I am treating everyone, just in case.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 17, 2017)

Glad to hear that your vet was able to help you out right away!  Hopefully she starts feeling better soon


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 17, 2017)

Glad you caught it! A fecal is always a good idea when bringing home a new goat.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 17, 2017)

I was going to say take a fecal in it is probably a cocci bloom.

While you are treating the coccidia give probiotics as well. The probiotic powder is what we prefer mixed with water and drenched.
There is a strong link between cocci and pneumonia so keep an eye on that as well.


----------



## Latestarter (May 18, 2017)

First, greetings and welcome to BYH from NE Texas. Sorry your little goat issue brought you to us. It appears you got it all sorted out in time and the little gal should recover just fine.  So since you're here, you ought to make yourself at home and browse around in the goat section some. You'll get to "meet" many of our great goat folks and there's a wealth of info and knowledge passed along as well. One request/suggestion; please put at the least, your general location in your profile. If/when you ask for help, many times the response will be dependent on where you are in the world (hot/cold/wet/dry/high altitude/etc.). It makes providing suggestions much better


----------

